# What is your favorite Chinese dish?



## Barb L. (Feb 23, 2007)

This is not a true Chinese dish, but my favorite is "General Tso's Chicken" !  Hope to have it tonight !  Sweet n Sour Shrimp would be next !!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2007)

are you kidding me barbel?  

there's so many, i couldn't choose one: steak kew, peking duck, lobster cantonese, kung pao chicken, snails in black bean sauce, shrimp and broccoli in hot sauce, seafood in oyster sauce, pork chow ho fun, singapore mei fun, broccoli or snow peas in garlic sauce, honey spare ribs, young chow fried rice, moo shoo pork, moo goo gai pan - but only if there's good mushrooms like shiitakes and wood ears, eggdrop seaweed soup, and so many more.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 23, 2007)

LOL, sorry Bucky we eat out very seldom and I usually order the same, not too adventureous here!


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 23, 2007)

Just as bucky stated I love Chinese food.  It is healthy and so full of flavor.  Anytime we go out we try to eat Chinese or Thai.  

Hot and Sour Soup, Mongolian Beef, Schezwan style Fish, Kung Pao style dishes, American Chop suey, Fried rice, Spring rolls, Cold salads (love the chicken, peanut and sesame oil one), Schezwan Eggplant, Crab Rangoons and the list goes on and on.


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 23, 2007)

I love Peking Duck!  It's my absolute favorite.


----------



## tsi88kid (Feb 23, 2007)

mine is definatly not uni! But I loveeee scallion pancakes.


----------



## college_cook (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm a big  fan of Lo Mein, the veggie and chicken varieties.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Feb 23, 2007)

I have too many favorites to pick one.

A *good* Chow Fun is always a pleaser.

The ubiquitous Won Ton soup, when done right, is a helluva thing.  Real Won Ton soup should be downright spicy, with spiced pork inside big flavorful noodles.

I'm also a big fan of razor clams in black bean sauce, when I can get it.....which is rarely.

There are so many facets of Chinese food.  It's like Indian, wherein it's completely different depending on what part of the country it comes from.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 23, 2007)

Hot and sour soup.  I could eat if every day.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 23, 2007)

There really are way, way, way too many to choose from, plus it all depends on my mood at the time & whether I'm cooking it myself at home or whether we're dining out.  

However, I do love eggdrop soup (plain & with shrimp), hot & sour soup, roast pork fried rice, Singapore noodles, Szechuan tofu, whole sizzling red-cooked fish, Garlic Steak Kew (when made with uber tender filet mignon & lots of garlic), good dim sum & potstickers - really, the list truly is endless.  I haven't even begun to make a dent in all the Chinese & other Asian cuisine cookbooks I have.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 23, 2007)

Mom never cooked "Chinese" beacuse as she said, she liked to go out once in a while and even the best Chinese resaraunt in DC was very affordable.  She we grew up going to Chinese restaraunts, learnig to use chopsticks, and having a wide variety of likes.  
Now that I have a powerful gas stove I have gotten a couple woks and necessary acoutrements to begin mastery of basic Asian cuisines.

Favorites would have to be Hot and Sour soup ... well made it is wonderful.  MuShu pork has always been a favouite, especially if the restaraunt makes their own pancakes.  Duck Wor Shui is also splendid.  
I have a favorite place outside DC in ROckville MD called Joe's Noodle House.  It looks like a hole in the wall, and one may well find oneself the only "white guy" in there.  THe hostess will help you assempble a great meal from the board.  I love the "Chinese greens" sauteed with hot spice.  Szechuan string beans with pork, and chef's fresh creation are things I always get there.  It's about as authentic as one can get in the mid Atlantic region.  And with my own tools I am planning on mastering Beef with 5 colors.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 23, 2007)

Crispy fried Wonton with mini vegetable spring rolls (starter)
House Special chow mein with same in Chop Sui (main dish)

I don`t eat dessert so I get a chicken fried rice in to soak up all the sweet/sour dip used for the starters (they always give you too much).

then kick back and watch TV with a HUGE bag of prawn crackers 

Would you beleive I`m only 138 pounds in weight!


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 23, 2007)

That's not fair!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2007)

i think i've eaten 138lbs. of chinese food before,

in one sitting!




and i was hungry an hour later...


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 23, 2007)

Poo Poo Plater


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 23, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i think i've eaten 138lbs. of chinese food before,
> 
> in one sitting!
> 
> ...


  Bucky , you are too funny -!!


----------



## Constance (Feb 23, 2007)

I haven't experienced a lot of the more exotic things, but I've liked just about any Chinese dish I've eaten, unless it has those little hard fried noodles. 

My favorite is sweet & sour shrimp, or sweet & sour anything, for that matter. I also like Orange Chicken, Moo Goo Gai Pan, Beef & Broccoli, chow mein, anything with a lot of vegies or pineapple, pork & shrimp egg rolls, fried rice, all the soups I've tried...don't know about the hot stuff, though. 
The next thing I want to try is Cashew Chicken. I've looked at the recipes, and it looks like something I'd like.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Poo Poo Plater


 
I always wondered what this dish could be... doesn't sound exactly appetizing... 

It may sound rather dumb but spring rolls (or egg rolls) are my favourite.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 23, 2007)

I absolutely love Sesame chicken.


----------



## stargazer021 (Feb 23, 2007)

not to big on many Chinese foods but I do love crab rangoon.  Yum!


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peking Duck for sure!!  Followed by dim sum and many many more!!


----------



## dergyll (Feb 24, 2007)

Classic Xi-Hong-Shi Chao Ji Dan, anybody know what that is? =)

Anyway after staying for years in China this is my favorite dish (I eat it often when I was there)

Derg


----------



## auntdot (Feb 24, 2007)

There was a time when I was a student would walk across the Brooklyn Bridge to Chinatown and eat there regularly.  There were times I ate seven dinners a week there and knew some chefs.

The Chinese food I find today is less interesting than some of the things those chefs would serve (we usually left the choice of food up to the waiter or chef).

But my favorite, bar none, is peanut butter (sesame) noodles, cold (actually room temp).

Very easy to make, even if you are not near an Asian market for the ingredients.

Can just Google for recipes.

As I am lazy, ususally buy it from our local Chinese takeout guy who makes an acceptable, but not inspired version.

Give it a try.


----------



## VIDEODROME (Feb 24, 2007)

I like Hunan style food.  There is a place here that serves spicy Hunan style Lamb.  I'd say that would be my favorite.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 24, 2007)

I too have many favorites...General Tso's chicken, boneless spare ribs, beef and broccoli, Pu Pu platter, lo mein, orange chicken and beef...my stomache is grumbling now!!


----------



## Spiritboxer (Feb 25, 2007)

Scallops in garlic sauce with roast pork chow ho fun a close second. I remember having General Tso's Salmon once but that place is long gone and I've never seen it anywhere else.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 25, 2007)

It is hard to just name one, since I like so many Asian dishes:

Pork chow mein
Kung pao chicken or beef
Orange chicken
General Tso's chicken
Bulgogi (Korean)
Tempura vegetables
Szchewan triple delight (veggies, shrimp, beef, and chicken in a spicy sauce)
Mu shu pork
Spicy ground chicken with eggplant
Cashew chicken
Egg drop soup
Hot and sour soup

etc, etc.  I could just go on and on.  Asian dishes are my favorite.    If I have an option when asked what kind of restaurant I want to go to the answer is typically Chinese, Korean, or sometimes Thai.


----------



## sattie (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm a sucker for orange beef... not sure if it is a true Chinese dish, but I do love it tho!!!  Shrimp fried rice comes second.


----------



## amber (Feb 25, 2007)

Shrimp fried rice, egg rolls, wonton soup w/chicken, and crab ragoon.    Authentic or not, I love these items!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 25, 2007)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> It is hard to just name one, since I like so many Asian dishes:
> 
> Pork chow mein
> Kung pao chicken or beef
> ...


 
sc, i was thinking of you the last time i had kung pao.

we are gonna have to get together for chinese one day.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 26, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sc, i was thinking of you the last time i had kung pao.
> 
> we are gonna have to get together for chinese one day.



Since I know that you like Bulgogi, when I go to my favorite Korean restaurant it makes me think that you would love to eat there.  Once I had lunch in Chinatown in San Francisco.  It was interesting to eat in a restuarant that had ducks hanging in the window!! Have you ever had Peking duck?  If I ever make my way back to the East coast, we have a date.  Just make sure that you bring bucky jr.  He is so cute.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 26, 2007)

fried rice and fried cabbage


----------



## lulu (Feb 26, 2007)

One chinese dish?  Its just not possible.  I think I eat Chinese food like BuckyTom does. I try and try something new each time we go to a good Chinese place, but there are somethings we just HAVE to order.  Thats why big groups get the best, small spoons of loads of different things.  For take out our regular restaurants know our order though and yes, regretably it is just the two of us, and i know a lot of it is rubbish but:

Peking Duck 
Kung Pao chicken or prawns
Crispy shredded beef
Sweet and sour chick or praws (we get the battered ones because the cats like them too, lol)
greens and oyster sauce
mixed vegatables
then either a vegetable chow main, a special how mein or a sticky rice in a leaf bundle.

If DH make the phone call there will always be spring rolls and sesame prawn toasts.  I can take or leave spring rolls, but love prawn toast, but prefer it fresh at a dim sum place so I'm happy to go with out.  We also pick something new or revisited each time. My favourite Mondon take out actually does exceelent Chinese, japonese and thai.  When we order from them I always get some Buddist Broth because its unbelievably delicious. DH ends up having seriously mixed meals: but the above dishes are always there too! 

I love cold chinese for breakfast, just as well, with the size of our  orders!  Dim sum would be my absolute favorite though.  OMG, I need chinese food today!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 26, 2007)

General Tso's 
Happy Family
Four Seasons
Sesame Chicken
Egg Rolls with Sweet Sour Sauce
Egg Drop Soup

I've ventured out and tried several different things but didn't care for them .... unfort. I can't remember the names of them. So one of the above main dishes is usually what I'll order when out.


----------



## Constance (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:
    Originally Posted by *Jeekinz*
_Poo Poo Plater _



			
				urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I always wondered what this dish could be... doesn't sound exactly appetizing...


Licia, a Poo Poo Platter is an assortment of appetizers...usually crab rangoon, BBQ'd ribs, chicken wings, egg rolls, fried wontons, etc. Tastes a lot better than it sounds. 

Photo of Poo Poo Platter:
StockFood - The Food Image Agency


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 26, 2007)

Number #17 with some #30, for the main course #65 and #97, and #103 for dessert


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 26, 2007)

Hot and Sour soup and Pepper steak or Mongolian beef (served in my favorite Chineese place)


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok, reading this is making me hungry!!  I'm going to eat Chinese for lunch today.  As for my favorites:

Sesame Chicken
Orange Chicken
Egg Rolls
Chicken Fried Rice
Broccoli Beef
Sweet and Sour Chicken

And other dishes I'm not sure of the names.  I'll try anything once, and I tried the frog's legs at the local restaurant just so I can say I've had them.  Not bad, but I wouldn't eat them all the time.  I'm HUNGRY now!!


----------



## mraa (Mar 1, 2007)

I live 2 blocks from Buffet Palace, an all-u-can-eat Asian food restuarant, and now I'm hankering for Chinese ... oh well.  Mabe I'll make some Egg Drop Soup for lunch.

I used to work at a Chinese restaurant in my home town, and my favorites from there were: Rainbow Rice and Pungent Shrimp (spicy).

I also like Mongolian Shrimp, Potstickers, Crab Rangoons, and most tempura-fried veggies (fave there being sweet potatoes).   Growing up Chinese food was my favorite eat-out.


----------



## Claire (Mar 4, 2007)

It always cracks me up when I'm asked my favorite anything (food, book, movie, recipe, etc) because I simply cannot choose.  I guess anything hot-spicy and beef.  Oh, dear.  Lobster or crab in black beans .... or maybe .....


----------



## Flourgirl (Mar 5, 2007)

I have found that I love anything on the menu that says "Cantonese Style", don't know how it differs from other regional styles, but they're the best!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh my!You have me salivating.I love all mentioned


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 5, 2007)

any egg fu yung
I love wor wonton soup
crab rangoon
general tsao
anything lo mien


----------



## Katie H (Mar 5, 2007)

Omigosh, as someone has already said, there are so many good dishes, it's hard to choose.

Although, I do really, really like cashew chicken.  Egg drop soup is my number 1 choice for soup.  If we're at a buffet-style restaurant, I'll start my meal with egg drop soup and, instead of dessert, I usually finish with another bowl of egg drop soup.  That's how much I like it.

Buck and I found a new Chinese restaurant in our area that we just love and had our "date day" lunch there this last Saturday.  We left very happy campers.  Yum, yum, double yum!!  The cashew chicken there was practically 50/50 cashews to chicken.  Big whole cashews, too.  I was in heaven.

Buck usually chooses General Taso's Chicken and hot and sour soup.


----------



## ncage1974 (Mar 5, 2007)

I generally like Thai & vietnamese food more than chinease. Chinease is one of those cuisines that get tired of quickly but my favorite would probably be general tso chicken.

Ncage


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 6, 2007)

ncage1974 said:
			
		

> I generally like Thai & vietnamese food more than chinease. Chinease is one of those cuisines that get tired of quickly but my favorite would probably be general tso chicken.
> 
> Ncage


I guess you have not tasted authentic Chinese fare, otherwise you would not have got tired of it.  There are basically 8 types of Chinese cuisines -  Northern (Shandong, Beijing), Sichuan,   Canton, Fujian, Jiangsu, Zhejiang, Hunan, and Anhui, with Sichuan and Cantonese being the most popular.


----------



## Claire (Mar 6, 2007)

Boufa, I was about to write pretty much what you did.  So many people think that "Chinese" is one kind of food:  The kind served up by the restaurants in their neighborhood.  That's why I cannot pick one favorite dish.  It's like comparing apples and oranges.  I remember once sitting down with a Chinese friend and having someone ask her if different Chinese people actually speak different languages.  She proceeded to tell them how to say one sentence in 3 or 4 dialects (needless to say she had much higher education than I), and it didn't even sound vaguely the same.  The food simply is not the same.

Cantonese, to my palate, has less seasoning.  On the other hand, it really stresses fresh vegetables, lightly cooked.

My favorite style is northern (scechuan), with a heavier sauce and lots of spices.

But there are probably hundreds of styles.  

And I can't get any of them!


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 6, 2007)

Cold Sesame noodles - extra spicy!


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

I like egg-foo-young, beef-fried and chicken-fried rice, or house-fried rice, lobster sauce and gravy.

But as of late, I've been asking the waiter to have the cooks omit the MSG. The food tastes much better and it's not overly salted!


----------



## Flourgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Claire said:
			
		

> Boufa, I was about to write pretty much what you did. So many people think that "Chinese" is one kind of food: The kind served up by the restaurants in their neighborhood. That's why I cannot pick one favorite dish. It's like comparing apples and oranges. I remember once sitting down with a Chinese friend and having someone ask her if different Chinese people actually speak different languages. She proceeded to tell them how to say one sentence in 3 or 4 dialects (needless to say she had much higher education than I), and it didn't even sound vaguely the same. The food simply is not the same.
> 
> Cantonese, to my palate, has less seasoning. On the other hand, it really stresses fresh vegetables, lightly cooked.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for some explanation. No wonder I like the Cantonese stuff, very fresh tasting, but beautifully prepared. 

Does anyone know the differences between all the styles? How Hunan differs from Scechuan, Cantonese, etc...?


----------



## Barbara (Mar 6, 2007)

P.F. Chang's lettuce wraps - is that Chinese??


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 7, 2007)

ok- I may be dating myself here but,when I was little and we went to "chinese restaurants".We would order the food from columns so my favorites are EVERYTHING in column A (which was usually the appetizers) and EVERYTHING in columns B &C!!! and pistachio ice cream with a fortune cookie for dessert!
Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## g23 (Mar 7, 2007)

i love shrimp! i'll eat anything with shrimps in it... well almost anything and my fav is shrimp with lobster sauce. i don't know why they call it that as there'e no lobster in it


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 7, 2007)

Natasha Yi, She`s a Real Dish!


----------



## ttbeachbum (Mar 7, 2007)

I agree anything with Shrimp; Hot & Sour Soup; Sesame Noodles;  Scallion cakes; Shrimp or Crab Dim Sum;

There's a Chinese, Thai, Japanese place that I love their Miso and Sushi.


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 7, 2007)

Flourgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks for some explanation. No wonder I like the Cantonese stuff, very fresh tasting, but beautifully prepared.
> 
> Does anyone know the differences between all the styles? How Hunan differs from Scechuan, Cantonese, etc...?


  Although there are many regional Chinese cuisines, the best known ones are the following:

Shandong Cuisine

It is clean, pure, not greasy, and is characterized by its emphasis on aroma, freshness, crispness and tenderness. Shallots and garlic are frequently used giving dishes a pungent taste. Thin clear as well as strong-tasting creamy soups are common. Mainstays include deep-fried, grilled, pan-fried, and stir-fried dishes. Bird's Nest Soup is perhaps the best known dish. 

Sichuan Cuisine

Known in the West as Szechuan, is one of the most famous Chinese cuisines in the world. Characterized by its spicy and pungent flavors, Sichuan cuisine, with a myriad of tastes, emphasizes the use of chili. Pepper and prickly ash are always in accompaniment, producing the typical exciting tastes. Garlic, ginger and fermented soybean are also used in the cooking process. Typical dishes are Hot Pot, Smoked Duck, Kung Pao Chicken, Twice Cooked Pork, Mapo Dofu.

Guangdong Cuisine (Cantonese Cuisine)

Tasting clean, light, crisp and fresh, Guangdong cuisine, familiar to Westerners, usually has fowl and other meats that produce its unique dishes. The basic cooking techniques include roasting, stir-frying, sauteing, deep-frying, braising, stewing and steaming. Typical dishes are Shark Fin Soup, Steamed Sea Bass, and Roast Piglet. 

 Fujian Cuisine

It is renowned for its choice seafood, beautiful color and magical tastes of sweet, sour, salt, and savory. The most distinct feature is the "pickled taste". Some typical Fujian dishes are Buddha Jumping Over the Wall, Snow Chicken, and Prawns with Dragon's Body and Phoenix's tail.

 Jiangsu Cuisine

Jiangsu Cuisine, also called Huaiyang Cuisine, is popular in the lower reaches of the Yangtze River. Using fish and crustaceans as the main ingredients, it stresses their freshness. Cooking techniques consist of stewing, braising, roasting, and simmering. Typical Jiangsu dishes are Stewed Crab with Clear Soup, Long-boiled and Dry-shredded Meat, Duck Triplet, Crystal Meat, and Liangxi Crisp Eel.

 Zhejiang Cuisine

It is non-greasy and wins its reputation for freshness, tenderness, softness, and smoothness of its dishes with their mellow fragrance. Typical dishes are Sour West Lake Fish, Longjing Shelled Shrimp, Beggar's Chicken.

Hunan Cuisine

It is characterized by thick and pungent flavors. Chili, pepper and shallot are usually necessities. Typical dishes are Dongan Chicken, Peppery and Hot Chicken.

Anhui Cuisine

Anhui Cuisine focuses much more attention on the temperature in cooking and are good at braising and stewing. Often ham as well as candied sugar are added to improve taste. Typical dishes are Stewed Snapper and Huangshan Braised Pigeon.

   It should be noted, however, that to the regional Chinese cuisines of mainland China must be added their counterparts that emigrant Chinese took with them to other parts of the world where they evolved in new directions. Most notably Chinese emigration to Southeast Asia dating back to the Portuguese colony of Malacca has created over the years exciting variations of classical Chinese regional cuisines in Malaysia and Singapore, both of which have large Chinese communities with a culture that has evolved in a way that blended traditional Chinese as well as local elements to produce a distinct and unique cultural identity. 

  Chinese cuisines in Malaysia and Singapore are mainly Cantonese, Hokkien, Hainanese, Teochew and Hakka.  These cuisines are generally milder compared to Malay or Indian fare but due to the influence of the multi-ethnicity of these countries, they have taken on a spicier touch, often reinventing classic Chinese dishes. Many of these dishes are unique and not found in China. Chillies are used frequently to bestow fiery hotness to many of the dishes, such as the famous Chilli Crab.

             Most of the Singaporean Chinese have their roots in the southern part of China, particularly Guangdong (Canton) and Fujian (Hokkien). The province they came from determines the Chinese dialect they speak.  In a similar fashion, many Chinese dishes are identified with the dialect group they originated from, such as Teochew Porridge and Fishball Noodles, Hainanese Chicken Rice, Hakka Yong Tau Foo, Fried Hokkien Noodles, and so on. 

  The Chinese cuisine in Singapore has been infused with strong Southeast Asian elements. For example, the use of chilli and local spices has made Singaporean Chinese cuisine more feisty and tasteful compared to those found in China. Such fare can range from the subtle Cantonese to the fiery Sichuan.  Rice is the staple in most Chinese cuisines. However, noodles made from several types of flour and cooked in a variety of styles are also popular. A Chinese meal will usually consist of rice accompanied by small portions of several types of meat, poultry, fish, and vegetables. 

  Although a minor regional cuisine in China, the Teochew cuisine, originating from the area around Shantou, figures prominently in Singapore.  It is a style noted for its delicacy and natural flavours.  Seafood is a specialty.  Teochew cooking uses gentle roasting and steaming, with only a touch of animal fat and seasonings. A major part of Teochew cooking is the crystal clear soups, which are achieved by very low simmering, thus giving them a clean, light taste. Classic dishes include Steamed Fish and Braised Goose or Duck. 

Although chillies are a local addition to Chinese cuisine in Singapore, Singaporean Chinese take them very seriously. They are apt to patronize a place simply for the fact that the chilli condiment that goes with certain dishes has been prepared "just so". In fact, Hainanese Chicken Rice chefs sometimes earn their customers' loyalty on the strength of their chilli sauce alone. So when it comes to condiments, do not be surprised to find chilli sauce, chilli paste or cut chillies, alongside traditional Chinese condiments such as salt or sweet soya sauce


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 15, 2007)

Honestly I keep defaulting to curried vermicelli, pererently house style (aka singapore style rice noodles). I tend to judge restaurants on how they make them since it's a tricky dish, and too easy to make too oily or not spicy enough.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 15, 2007)

I have been suffering for a severe case of Lo Mein withdrawl the past few weeks.  I've been trying various local Asian restaurants around here, but haven't found one that I'm happy with.  I bought some shrimp a few days ago, and some small pork chops, so I can make some Lo Mein myself.  I just need to go get some Nappa Cabbage.


----------



## toni1948 (Apr 20, 2007)

Shallow Fried Prawn Sections in Tomato Sauce
Moo Shu Pork
Anything Szechwan
Hot and Sour Soup
Combination Fried Rice
Chinese Spare Ribs
Anything Hunan
Crab Rangoon
Sweet and Sour Everything
Twice Cooked Pork
Chicken with Cashews
Singapore Chow Rice Noodle
Anything over Crispy Rice
Kung Pao Chicken

     And the list goes on and on....


----------



## Caine (Apr 21, 2007)

Kelly Hu, definitely.


----------

